# Aurora O Gauge value range?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys - I've come across some of these cars and have no idea what they are worth. I searched ebay both current and closed listings and did not get any hits. What is the general range on the value of these things? Thanks! Tom


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

From what I've seen on ebay, about $60-$75 for common cars with a decent chassis and $90-$110 for the better cars. I just sold 2 common, really beat bodies and 1 almost running chassis (needed an idler gear) for $55.
I listed mine in the HO vintage section and tried to use as many key words as possible. Sometimes you find them in the 1/32 or Other categories, also.


----------

